# About.com- The IBS Placebo Study



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

It is amazing what can happen when IBS patients are taken seriously by medical providers. A novel study on the power of placebo suggests that IBS symptoms can improve even when patients are told they are receiving a placebo treatment.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

